# Successful first turkey hunt



## MJS (Sep 14, 2006)

When on my first ever turkey hunt on 10/24 and bagged a 18 lb tom in Hocking county on state ground. It was not all beginners luck, I have hunted since 1955 and bow hunted since 1973. I tried to do my homework, by scouting, patterning my gun, practiceing calls and gathering any info I could find. After getting a response with a locater call I moved several times while keekee calling, when the birds were getting close I was able to get set up. The shot itself was 20yds with a 20 ga. I know I will probably never have another hunt where everything goes this well, so I though I would share it. 

Mike


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Way to go!!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

congrats!!!!!!


----------

